# Thoughts on "Sermoncast"



## Bible Belt Presbyterian (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi all,

This is my first discussion thread and is in part the reason I joined the forum.

In the town in which I live now for college (Starkville, MS) there is a "church" where there is not a pastor present and preaching. I have not attend this place but what I gather from talking to people, there is simply a video of a pastor from Jackson, MS. Looking at their website, it is describe as "one church with multiple campuses" and "Each site has Pastors that serve the local community of believers". My question is simply on the practice of using only "sermoncast" or a live video of a pastor in another town. The reason I enclose the word church in apostrophes is that I didn't know if they would be considered a church or simply people meeting to watch a video. I am referring to the spiritual church rather than the brick and mortar church.


I personally feel like they should have a pastor present and that pastor should be the one preaching. This is not backed by anything other than what I am accustom to so I wanted to inquire here and get opinions from people who are more knowledgeable and qualified than me.


----------



## Andres (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Scott, this topic has been discussed previously on the board. You might find it helpful to do a search using the box at the top right of your screen. Very briefly, yes, there are some serious issues with videoconferencing a pastor/preacher on a regular basis, chiefly that the work of a minister involves so much more than just pulpit supply.


----------



## Bible Belt Presbyterian (Oct 22, 2012)

I was unable to find anything in my brief search earlier but I thought it would have been discussed before. I will continue my search. Thank you for your help.


----------



## KMK (Oct 22, 2012)

If the Pastor of the 'campus' is not able to preach himself, then why would he be called 'pastor'? I guess the Holy Spirit must be dead. Good thing we have a few really charismatic guys who are willing to shepherd thousands of people themselves. (Insert tongue-in-cheek emoticon)

Many churches don't do the 'sermoncast' but the sermon and the powerpoint are manufactured at the main plant and then shipped off to each campus where the 'pastor' simply regurgitates what he is given. One of those 'pastors' told me it gave him a lot more free time during the week because he had no sermon prep. Yay!


----------

